# My Brothers Passing



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Wanted to let everyone know, that I lost my brother, Friday Feb. 4th. He was only 53 years young. Much, much to early to leave this world. I'm taking it kinda hard and still in shock. I ask that everyone's thoughts and prayers be with my family and I, at this our time of need. Thank you.
Roy (Malibooman)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Malibooman. You and yours are in my thoughts as well!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your brother's passing.My brother passed this year too at age 50,,,,,,way too young.Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thinking of you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very sorry to hear. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your brother. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sad to hear this MM. Of course all of our thoughts are with you and your family. Think of him as he was, and be thankful for having known him, that's how I get by.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your deep lose. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

so sorry I hope you all well


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

(((((malibooman)))))


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I wish both you and you family well. (((HUGS)))


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about his passing..My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss; Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Like all the above posts, my prayers and thoughts for you and your family in this time. I am sooo sorry for your loss MM.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Same here.... Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My condolences.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Our sincerest condolences to you and your family in this time of loss.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

My brother was laid to rest today. I want to thank you all for the kind words and thoughtfulness that you have showed my family and I. It's so nice in this day and age, when people you have never met, can be so kind. I sincerely appreciate it. Thank you all and may God bless each and everyone of you.
Thank you again,
Roy (Malibooman)


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

im very sorry to hear that and he is in a better place


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very sorry to hear of your loss...our thoughts are with you in this trying time.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry....my sincerest condolences to you and your family in this time of loss


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear the sad news. My thoughts are with you. I know it's rough, and it will take time. But the best thing that could help at times is remembering the good times you two had always helps some times with coping.


----------

